# Zombie Apocalypse Concept (Poll)



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

so, i've been milling around the idea of a zombie apocalypse rp based on modern times. 

just the quick and dirty concept being its set in a dense urban environment (LA, NYC etc)... the zombie epidemic being spread viral style, and you basicly get the point...

i'm thinking of between 3-8 PCs (plus myself, so 4-9 total) with atleast 1 doc/medic, 1 mechanic, and atleast 1 military/Gun nut as the minimum.

any ideas or concerns? and no the RP text will not be this erratic, this is my "brainstorming format"


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

Sounds great. You'd need to supply some kind of map if the area's based on the real world as we foreigners have no idea what the area would look like. 

Given it's a viral epi/pandemic, is it the kind which everyone has but only becomes active when the person is wounded or killed? If it's wound zombies, a medic class would be kind of useless, but a kill zombie situation would make them instant celebrities. 

Finally, how would you sort out weaponry? Would every class have access to the same starting weaponry, or would each class have specific choices on weaponry? Would we be dealing with close combat weapons as well?


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

In my experience it is not just the Zombies you have to worry about as well, its amazing what people will do to protect themselves not only from the zombies, but from the survivours too.
Whilst some will help the group, others will not, for fear of contamination or whatever madness engulfs the human mind at times like this.


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

weapon wise, i'll attempt to be flexible (i'm fairly knowledgeable with that sort of thing ) but i'd try to keep it to 2 or 3 weapons a piece (example, Colt 1911, AR-15 with collapsible butt-stock, and a machete)

virus wise, kill type for "activation" but if your wounded or exposed, instant infection (ie, your infected with the virus which lies dorment until you die and a little while later RAWR! back as a zombie)

but yes i agree about the possible drama, fending off other looters, survivors etc... 

speaking of which, in addition to the weapons, ecliptic is key (IMO), you either looted your gear or you had them prior to the apocalypse of zombies.


----------

